# big buck killed on 77 near airport



## fatkid

hey Guys I was told that a monster deer was hit and killed on 77 near the akron canton airport . the guy told me it had at least 14 in tines and 21 plus spread . just wondered if anyone seen it or know anything


----------



## buckeye024

Summit or Stark side?


----------



## rackman323

I work right next to the airport. I will put the feelers out and see if anyone heard anything.


----------



## Bass n' Fool

My wife called me at 7:30 and told me about the buck, I leave a half hour after her and go the same way and it was gone by then. My wife knows more then the avg women when it comes to deer and told me it was bigger then her Uncle Joes mount which scored in the 170s.


----------



## c. j. stone

There always was a huge herd in that area and they are squeezed down into smaller and smaller areas as more homes/commercial buildings go up and the airport expands. I'd be surprised if there's not one smacked around there on a regular basis. Lady from work told me about jogging around that area-said it was downright scary late in the evenings or weekend mornings.


----------



## binniev

This is supposed to be the roadkill buck found near akron-canton airport.

The guy who found it saw seveal coyote near the carcass.


----------



## Eye Spy

That pic has been going around for a while. I think it was found in Illinois by a bird hunter last year.


----------



## Lundy

There may have been a large buck killed on the road by that airport but that is not it.

The picture you showed has been cropping up everywhere and stories have had that deer found in 2 places in Ohio and numerous other states as well.

Makes you wonder if hunters are bigger liars than fisherman with stories like this popping up often

http://www.gothunts.com/2009/02/10/monster-buck-found-dead-in-illinois/


----------



## KingFisher89

I got that pic a while and go and it said it was found near the mansfield airport so who knows


----------



## Eye Spy

Here is the link to the article I read stating it was found in Illinois by bird hunters. I just tried to click on the link and it wouldn't take me directly to the page. I had to click on Feb. 2009 below where it says monthly. It is on the second page with a title "Monster buck "Big Louie" found dead by pheasant hunters

http://www.gothunts.com/2009/02/10/m...d-in-illinois/


----------



## Bulldawg

I got the same pic on my cell phone also saying it was hit by a car in mansfield !!!


----------



## firstflight111

binniev said:


> This is supposed to be the roadkill buck found near akron-canton airport.
> 
> The guy who found it saw seveal coyote near the carcass.


it was found a little south and west about 70 miles from air port
This was found near Mansfield.


----------



## Nikster

Eye Spy said:


> Here is the link to the article I read stating it was found in Illinois by bird hunters. I just tried to click on the link and it wouldn't take me directly to the page. I had to click on Feb. 2009 below where it says monthly. It is on the second page with a title "Monster buck "Big Louie" found dead by pheasant hunters
> 
> http://www.gothunts.com/2009/02/10/m...d-in-illinois/



YUP!

Saw this last year.

Nik


----------



## saugeyesam

I have seen first hand 3 deer killed on the roadways surrounding the Canton Akron Airport that would definitely make the record books. A few years ago I was driving lumber deliveries for Lowes on the strip in North Canton, and I regularly seen deer right behind the store almost every morning. I'd even seen some pretty big bucks in that area as well while out driving my deliveries. I tried to get permission to bow hunt the airport property but was told by the security officer in charge that they did give permission up until 2001 when the whole 9/11 crap happened. After that the whole homeland security took precedent over hunting. So it wouldn't surprise me if someone did in fact hit a big buck over that way. I will say this if someone did, I wouldn't expect it to lay there very long as much traffic as that area get's it wouldn't have time to get stiff before someone hauled it off.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

This Buck was not killed near the Akron Canton Airport if it was it has an identical twin brother...Lundy's post No.8 website opens up and they even have a trail cam picture of this buck..It was found by a phesant hunter on a property owned by John G'..It had a hat rack of 250 inches..That is one fantastic buck...JIM....CL....


----------



## Muskynut13

I got three different text with the same pic within an hour with three different locations. One said got hit by a car in Amesville down by Athens, one said Hit by Mansfield airport, and the other said Hit by Akron-Canton Airport.... Who knows. Reguardless its a huge deer.


----------



## Reel Thrill

Good detective work EyeSpy. Take a look at his post and the link, it's a great story of a guy who cammed the deer but was unable to arrow the beast which was only to die of natural causes. Makes you think they are pretty smart when they get that old.


----------



## firstflight111

saugeyesam said:


> I have seen first hand 3 deer killed on the roadways surrounding the Canton Akron Airport that would definitely make the record books. A few years ago I was driving lumber deliveries for Lowes on the strip in North Canton, and I regularly seen deer right behind the store almost every morning. I'd even seen some pretty big bucks in that area as well while out driving my deliveries. I tried to get permission to bow hunt the airport property but was told by the security officer in charge that they did give permission up until 2001 when the whole 9/11 crap happened. After that the whole homeland security took precedent over hunting. So it wouldn't surprise me if someone did in fact hit a big buck over that way. I will say this if someone did, I wouldn't expect it to lay there very long as much traffic as that area get's it wouldn't have time to get stiff before someone hauled it off.


thats were i grew up at before all the stores were there ..we would wack big deer out of there every year


----------



## markfish

i know that a few years ago a big 14 point was hit on the south bound side right before 619,massillion,rd


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

That is a monster buck!


----------



## bdawg

Wouldn't be surprised to see a big one there. Didn't they outlaw hunting in the city of Green a few years ago? 

I saw a good one once in a field north of beldin village while driving south to my deer hunting area early one morning. Lights from the freeway illuminated the field.


----------



## catfish_hunter

I heard today that there was supposedly a 300in buck killed by mansfield airport. Dont know anything about it, just my dad said that he heard it today...


----------



## MuskieManOhio

catfish_hunter said:


> I heard today that there was supposedly a 300in buck killed by mansfield airport. Dont know anything about it, just my dad said that he heard it today...


I heard it was a 400 inch buck and that it was the biggest buck ever recorded in the world....


----------



## bassyakker

I just got a pic from a buddy of this buck. He says this is a deer that got hit in the last week. There are tons of big bucks in this area around the airport.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51

I don't have a clue when where or how this buck was killed. but it is already a monster buck. just think about what it would have been when its antlers were full grown.
sherman


----------



## kayak1979

There should be a website or OGF section similar to snopes.com for the intended purpose of urban legends, folklore, myths, rumors, and misinformation. It's hunters sharing stories like this blindly on social networking that causes misinformation about .22 ammo as well.

http://www.outdoornews.com/June-201...d-to-be-more-aware-of-bogus-forwarded-emails/

_"Please, if you get a forwarded email about anything, take time to check the facts before you send it to all of your friends. Doing otherwise just makes you part of the burgeoning problem and only hurts our outdoor sports."_


----------



## BASSINaDL

MuskieManOhio said:


> I heard it was a 400 inch buck and that it was the biggest buck ever recorded in the world....


I seen the beast Had two golden tines also had a glass eye.


----------

